# Estabrook Woods (Concord/Carlisle, MA)



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 18, 2012)

Some photos and a little write-up on Estabrook Woods near Concord, MA.  There's a lot of nice single and doubletrack in there and it provides a nice way to link the end of the Reformatory Branch trail to Great Brook Farm so you can do a big (mostly) singletrack loop starting at the end of the Minuteman Bikeway in Bedford.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/07/way-beyond-minuteman-estabrook-woods.html


----------



## powbmps (Jul 19, 2012)

42 miles? Damn! Nice write up.


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2012)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Some photos and a little write-up on Estabrook Woods near Concord, MA.  There\'s a lot of nice single and doubletrack in there and it provides a nice way to link the end of the Reformatory Branch trail to Great Brook Farm so you can do a big (mostly) singletrack loop starting at the end of the Minuteman Bikeway in Bedford.
> 
> http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/07/way-beyond-minuteman-estabrook-woods.html



Nice TR!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, sounds like quite the adventure!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I keep discovering singletrack all over the place around here.

Hey pow! You been tearing up Pinnacle again this year?


----------

